# New overhead DVD player just stopped working.



## paqman (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey, we just bought a new (to us) van yesterday, and we had the dealership install a new overhead DVD player for the kids. It's made by Audiovox, "Movies2Go". The model is MMD11. Anyway, they installed it yesterday, and it worked fine driving home, then we took the whole fam to the grocery store, and it worked fine all that time. Then we went into the store, and when we came out, it won't work. Simply wont turn on. The buttons normally would be illuminated whenever the car was on, but now they are simply not illuminated at all and will not respond at all. I know the unit has power, because the lights that are included in the unit will turn on.

Any ideas? It is covered by a one year warranty by the dealership, so if needs be, I will drive it there tomorrow, but they're about 45 minutes away, so I wanted to check here to see if it is something simple first. We did have a a burned DVD in the drive, not a commercial DVD, don't think that should make a difference, but I thought I'd mention it. And we were also testing to see what would happen if we just turned off the radio without turning off the unit. It did exactly as we expected, it just lost audio, because it's using an FM tuner. Then we simply powered off the unit. And it won't come back on.

Sorry for being long winded. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

check all fuses, it may have more than one power supply so it will still light up but not work. There should be a fuse panel for all the custom stuff as well usually it is hidden under a bench or be side one. It is a van so there should be one under the hood as well.
More than that let them fix it you paid for it.


----------



## paqman (Oct 7, 2005)

jaggerwild said:


> check all fuses, it may have more than one power supply so it will still light up but not work. There should be a fuse panel for all the custom stuff as well usually it is hidden under a bench or be side one. It is a van so there should be one under the hood as well.
> More than that let them fix it you paid for it.


Yeah, I couldn't find any bad fuses. I talked to them today, they just said bring it down and they just replace it with a new unit and ship the other one back to the manufacturer. So I'll just do that.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the ground came loose.


----------



## paqman (Oct 7, 2005)

lcurle said:


> sounds like the ground came loose.


Well I took it to them yesterday, and they couldn't figure out what caused it. It was completely fried though. Anyway, they replaced it with a new unit, and no problems yet. {knock on wood}


----------

